# US: Third of Plant's Workers Lose Jobs After Failing Drug Tests



## Goldie (Apr 26, 2005)

Third of Plant's Workers Lose Jobs After Failing Drug Tests 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

April 19, 2005 

Goshen, Ind. - About 40 employees at a plant that makes travel trailers lost their jobs after they tested positive for illegal drugs, company officials said.

Keystone RV Co. Inc. tested all 120 employees at Plant No. 304, one of the company's 20 plants in Goshen, after receiving a tip from police. Nearly one-third tested positive for marijuana, cocaine, amphetamine or methamphetamine during the plantwide drug screening April 11, the company said.

Testing positive for one or more of the illegal drugs is grounds for dismissal at Keystone.

Keystone, which makes travel trailers and fifth wheels under several brand names, is a subsidiary of Jackson Center, Ohio-based Thor Industries and is the largest employer in Elkhart County with about 3,000 workers at all of its plants. The company also has two plants in Oregon.

"There was some feedback from the police that one of our plants was having troubles with drugs. We responded to this," Keystone president Ron Fenech said.

Company spokesman Ken Julian said it was the first time Keystone had tested all the workers at one plant at the same time.

Workers at the plant about 20 miles east of South Bend were sent home for the day with pay after occupational health care staff took urine samples from them. The factory resumed normal production the following day.

A police officer was on hand in case of problems, but Julian said the tests went smoothly.

Workers were informed of the preliminary test results immediately, and the samples then were sent to the South Bend Medical Foundation for confirmation, he said.

"Those who tested positive were put on unpaid leave until we got confirmation," he said.

http://www.ohio.com/mld/beaconjournal/11429313.htm


----------



## nobogart (Apr 27, 2005)

probably some of the best workers they had, why should it matter what peopole do on their own time.


----------



## Hick (Apr 27, 2005)

ROFLMAO....I was laying block on a 'Federal job' a few years back. I think there were around 150 construction workers on site, when they pulled _everyone_ in for the random 'whiz quiz'. When the results came back, there weren't enough left to run the job!..:O..there were about 30 employees left, and most of them were unskilled or big boss's..LOL
   They informed everyone that the would test again in 3 days, those clean could go back to work. Since many were hot for meth, 72 hours allowed them to flush and pass. Then they started giving them notice...They would hold a meeting..."Wednesday we're going to do UA's"....(psssst...cleanup)....Whatta' joke..
   Since it wasn't that easy for me, I just told the boss the only way that I would piss in another cup, was if _he was holding the cup_...hee hee That got a pretty strange look...LOL....and my pink slip!!


----------

